# H-o-t



## Jes (Jul 18, 2011)

OH HOLY SHIT is it ever hot. My walk to work is about 25 min, including some significant grade, much of it in direct sunlight. I'm a sweat-er to boot.

I swear to god, even my taint is perspiring.

What about you? Other than the Australians, are we all pretty much schvitzing to death?

ps? do we have a hot thread already? i'm too hot to check.


----------



## biglynch (Jul 18, 2011)

uk = rain
rain = sad
sad = me


----------



## darlingzooloo (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm in PA too, it IS disgustingly hot, I'm dreading having go outside in half an hour. x_x


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2011)

darlingzooloo said:


> I'm in PA too, it IS disgustingly hot, I'm dreading having go outside in half an hour. x_x



Dew point: 69.

Outrageous. This is supposed to be the coolest day all week.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 18, 2011)

The Dew point _here_ in Wisconsin has been altering between 71 and 75 since Friday. Ick! I can't even breath in this crap, let alone think of doing ..well.. ANYTHING! My local news said that something like 47 states are suffering a blast of the hot stuff. :shocked:


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> The Dew point _here_ in Wisconsin has been altering between 71 and 75 since Friday. Ick! I can't even breath in this crap, let alone think of doing ..well.. ANYTHING! My local news said that something like 47 states are suffering a blast of the hot stuff. :shocked:



And no one likes a blast of hot stuff to the face!


 

sorry. had to.

Dew point of 75? That's pure misery.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 18, 2011)

Our weather here on the West Coast of Canada is absolutely non-summer like. People are pissed.

But after seeing how high the temps are everywhere else, i'm thankful.


Drink lots of water you crazy mofo's in Hotlandia!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 18, 2011)

Jes, you have my sympathy. I remember East Coast summers and they can be brutal. Thank God for air conditioning, eh?

We, OTOH, are still waiting for summer. *sigh* Two days above 70, and the rest of the time it's been in the low sixties, with clouds and rain. Blah. Glad I didn't bother trying to have a garden this summer.

Stay cool, darlin'.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2011)

NURSE VICKIE, I need an EMERGENCY CONSULT on my TAINT.


haha. Oh, lord, I hope saying gross things cools me down...

The walk to work and all of the sweating I did (and I mean it was flop sweat) and the resulting headache (admittedly, I didn't eat breakfast before the walk, only after) make me want some Gatorade. But to be serious for a moment, I always think people who speak of being 'dehydrated' or needing Gatorade are overdoing it. Dehydration happens, I know that. But if you drink something before a 25 min walk and something shortly thereafter (i got a giant glass of water within an hour of coming to work), then really, I'm just thirsty, not dehydrated, right? And it's not like I have an electrolyte imbalance if I've only been sweating for 25 minutes, and I'm otherwise healthy, right?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 18, 2011)

Why you wear a sweater on a hot day you crazy mo-fo?


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 18, 2011)

I think you guys got our heat. We're usually well over 100 this time of year and we've had nice days in the low to mid 80s. This week will climb to the low 90s. I'm enjoying this weather and not looking forward the heat that surely to come.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 18, 2011)

Jes said:


> NURSE VICKIE, I need an EMERGENCY CONSULT on my TAINT.
> 
> 
> haha. Oh, lord, I hope saying gross things cools me down...
> ...



For the average adult who eats a healthy diet and is well hydrated before being out in the sun, Gatorade probably isn't necessary, but it won't hurt either, especially if it means you'll drink more. Thirst is tied to dehydration; I learned in school that by the time you're thirsty, you're 5% down in fluids. But in general, ways to know you're not dehydrated are clear urine, normal heart rate, good skin turgor (you pinch some skin below your collarbone and it shouldn't "tent"). Older people and little kids and babies are at much greater risk of dehydration than a well nourished healthy adult. 

Fatigue and hunger can also be cleverly disguised signs of dehydration. I try to remember that when I get those mid-afternoon blahs, and rather than go for a coffee (so tempting!) to get a big glass of water instead.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 18, 2011)

I woke up utterly amazed at how hot it was. Drenched in sweat, somewhat dizzy... (oh shizzat, I think that was my fever)

Pretty normal temperature and humidity here - hovering amidst high 80's / low 90's.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I think you guys got our heat. We're usually well over 100 this time of year and we've had nice days in the low to mid 80s. This week will climb to the low 90s. I'm enjoying this weather and not looking forward the heat that surely to come.



No. Cal being that hot?? I always thought it was cooler, and rainier there. Shows what I know!

I'll just go sit in the corner with my sweater on.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 18, 2011)

We had it so hot a few days that it was naturally up to 40 degrees outside. Celcius. Last night had a storm that brought the temp down a bit, and we're possibly getting more storms so I hope this heat is over for at least a week.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 18, 2011)

Jes said:


> No. Cal being that hot?? I always thought it was cooler, and rainier there. Shows what I know!
> 
> I'll just go sit in the corner with my sweater on.



It's rainy in the spring most springs. But it gets hot and DRY in the summer. The SF Bay area is way more nice than the central valley. The coastal area is nice thanks to the ocean. Central valley sucks for heat. Some days with AC blasting, i cant get the apartment below 85.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 18, 2011)

Jes said:


> No. Cal being that hot?? I always thought it was cooler, and rainier there. Shows what I know!
> 
> I'll just go sit in the corner with my sweater on.



HA. I realized you said YOU are a sweat-er. Not wearing a sweater. My skimming skills aren't what they used to be.

My apologies. Hope your vagina finds a cool breeze.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> HA. I realized you said YOU are a sweat-er. Not wearing a sweater. My skimming skills aren't what they used to be.
> 
> My apologies. Hope your vagina finds a cool breeze.



yes, i know, baby. I'm just funnin' ya.

Laugh if you want, but this morning, I stood in front of the big fan and kind of crouched just slightly 'til it was at crotch level. 

Nothing worse than showering and putting on clothes while still damp. I feel like I don't ever dry out when I do that.

I have a hot crotch. You heard it here first. Well, the bathroom wall first, but here second.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 18, 2011)

Chicago is blazing too. The stop I get off on is right in front of the building I work in though so it could be a lot worse.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 18, 2011)

It's not too bad here today compared to yesterday, thanks to some storms that rolled through this morning. Yesterday's highest "Feel like" temperature was 118F Today I think 110 might be probable, but not much higher.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 18, 2011)

Redding, CA. Right in the middle of the valley. Lately, it's been bearable. But usually it's 105+ and those are the days I don't go outside at all and keep my air conditioning on cranked to like 68. I hate the heat, I can't wait till I moved to San Francisco. 50s, 60s, 70s, all year round. Hahah.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 18, 2011)

Hot as hell here in the Poconos but a storm is brewing so it may cool off some.

If I were wearing less clothes, I'd be wardrobe malfunctioning.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> It's not too bad here today compared to yesterday, thanks to some storms that rolled through this morning. Yesterday's highest "Feel like" temperature was 118F Today I think 110 might be probable, but not much higher.



Oh, lord--how's your taint? Give us a taint status update, STAT.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 18, 2011)

kaylaisamachine said:


> Redding, CA. Right in the middle of the valley. Lately, it's been bearable. But usually it's 105+ and those are the days I don't go outside at all and keep my air conditioning on cranked to like 68. I hate the heat, I can't wait till I moved to San Francisco. 50s, 60s, 70s, all year round. Hahah.



Yeah, i'm in Chico. I think Redding is usually a couple degrees hotter. I'm loving the crazy cool summer though. San Francisco weather rules! My father in law is in Pacifica. It's always a treat to visit there


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 18, 2011)

kaylaisamachine said:


> Redding, CA. Right in the middle of the valley. Lately, it's been bearable. But usually it's 105+ and those are the days I don't go outside at all and keep my air conditioning on cranked to like 68. I hate the heat, I can't wait till I moved to San Francisco. 50s, 60s, 70s, all year round. Hahah.





HottiMegan said:


> Yeah, i'm in Chico. I think Redding is usually a couple degrees hotter. I'm loving the crazy cool summer though. San Francisco weather rules! My father in law is in Pacifica. It's always a treat to visit there



Sacramento checking in with upper 80s to low 90s. We had some cloud cover this weekend but no rain. It feels more like late May or early June.


----------



## sw33tness3 (Jul 18, 2011)

100+ here today and for the last several days and looks like for the next week or so. But its dry heat.. typical southern Colorado summers... so a lil bit more bearable than 90s with humidity that alot of others are getting. I think i'd die if it were humid here.


----------



## Kamily (Jul 18, 2011)

It has been hot as hell here in KY too.  I dont mind the heat, its the humidity that kills me. All I can say is thank goodness for air conditioning!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 18, 2011)

in Texas,it is BLISTERING hot.records are being broken lmao.Texas is known for it's heat ecspecially in the Summer.>.> it's been 100 plus degrees about everyday during the day,and has gotten to even 90 something at night.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 18, 2011)

It was cool in NC over the weekend but the weatherman is predicting a period of great sorrow for my taint later this week.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> It was cool in NC over the weekend but the weatherman is predicting a period of great sorrow for my taint later this week.



Agreed on the latter part; I'm going to need someone to fan my taint.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 18, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> in Texas,it is BLISTERING hot.records are being broken lmao.Texas is known for it's heat ecspecially in the Summer.>.> it's been 100 plus degrees about everyday during the day,and has gotten to even 90 something at night.



In 1980 Texas had 42 consecutive 100+ degree days, with three consecutive days of 113 temps in my area(Sherman). I remember that well. Many nights we only got into the mid 80's for lows.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 18, 2011)

My taint is 2 hot days away from booking it's own one way flight to Antarctica. No, _really._ Today didn't get overly hot, but we had some gnarly storms come through. One had straight-lined winds that ripped shingles off roofs and obliterated an RV when it picked it up and tossed it 40 feet away, with it landing roof-side down. Tomorrow the heat comes back. Grr. So help me Godzilla if this shit stalls out over me. SO. HELP. ME. >;O


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have been sitting around naked for the last several hours.. lol It is soooo damn hot


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> Fatigue and hunger can also be cleverly disguised signs of dehydration. I try to remember that when I get those mid-afternoon blahs, and rather than go for a coffee (so tempting!) to get a big glass of water instead.



yeah, i'm a big water drinker. I drink the 64 oz. a day as suggested. I still get thirsty, but I think that's just hotness combined with dryness (walking outside for any length of time dries me out. I always have mints handy).

I hear tomorrow is gonna be a real winner.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jul 19, 2011)

Kamily said:


> It has been hot as hell here in KY too.  I dont mind the heat, its the humidity that kills me. All I can say is thank goodness for air conditioning!!



and our kiddie pools! lmao!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 19, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> In 1980 Texas had 42 consecutive 100+ degree days, with three consecutive days of 113 temps in my area(Sherman). I remember that well. Many nights we only got into the mid 80's for lows.



LOL i was born in 1986,but i have lived in Texas my whole life.it has always been hot in Texas as long as i can remember haha.LOL


----------



## hrd (Jul 19, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> My taint is 2 hot days away from booking it's own one way flight to Antarctica. No, _really._ Today didn't get overly hot, but we had some gnarly storms come through. One had straight-lined winds that ripped shingles off roofs and obliterated an RV when it picked it up and tossed it 40 feet away, with it landing roof-side down. Tomorrow the heat comes back. Grr. So help me Godzilla if this shit stalls out over me. SO. HELP. ME. >;O



It stormed here Sunday and Monday, too. There are giant tree limbs down everywhere (so not looking forward to cleaning up that mess), and this one abandoned house a bit up the road collapsed in on itself. It really stunk, though, because it stayed cloyingly warm until the sun went down, and it seemed as if I was sweating just standing still. What's worse is that I don't have air conditioning, and Wednesday has one of those go-outside-and-you-die/check-on-your-neighbors heat warnings. Le sigh.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 19, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> For the average adult who eats a healthy diet and is well hydrated before being out in the sun, Gatorade probably isn't necessary, but it won't hurt either, especially if it means you'll drink more. Thirst is tied to dehydration; I learned in school that by the time you're thirsty, you're 5% down in fluids. But in general, ways to know you're not dehydrated are clear urine, normal heart rate, good skin turgor (you pinch some skin below your collarbone and it shouldn't "tent"). Older people and little kids and babies are at much greater risk of dehydration than a well nourished healthy adult.
> 
> Fatigue and hunger can also be cleverly disguised signs of dehydration. I try to remember that when I get those mid-afternoon blahs, and rather than go for a coffee (so tempting!) to get a big glass of water instead.



Healthy is key, here. About a week ago, my dad, who is in his 70s and has diabetes had to to go the ER after dehydration took him into diabetic shock. He'd been out driving tractor in the heat, and did have a hard candy when he felt his sugar was getting low. He's okay now, but it was quite a scare; he had become really stubborn and almost combative . Luckily my sister was there, and was able to bully him into the car so Mom could take him in. He doesn't remember much about it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 19, 2011)

hrd said:


> It stormed here Sunday and Monday, too. There are giant tree limbs down everywhere (so not looking forward to cleaning up that mess), and this one abandoned house a bit up the road collapsed in on itself. It really stunk, though, because it stayed cloyingly warm until the sun went down, and it seemed as if I was sweating just standing still. What's worse is that I don't have air conditioning, and Wednesday has one of those go-outside-and-you-die/check-on-your-neighbors heat warnings. Le sigh.


Yeah. We've been in an excessive heat warning since Sunday night and we're going to be in it still until Thursday night. Tomorrow is supposed to be the worst of the days, they're calling for heat indexes of 110. When they called for heat indexes of 105, we reached 115-118. I _can't_ imagine tomorrow. 

/Le Melts


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh man i'm having a taint heat emergency. I just went over to the business school to take part in an experiment and the walk was leisurely but sunny and it STILL gave me emergency dookie. Something about walking in this heat seems to trip my vagus nerve. I cannot explain it.

The city is going to have to establish some Emergency Taint Cooling Stations if they haven't already.

My taint needs some relief.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Jes said:


> I'm going to need someone to fan my taint.



Taint gonna do it!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 19, 2011)

91 in the shade today. Humid as fuck.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 19, 2011)

I thought you'd be interested in this underwear. 

From the article:



> Lady parts can sometimes be way complicated. I mean, doesnt your vagina sometimes overheat? Its not like your body naturally regulates its temperature or anything. But thankfully, Jockey has created cooling underwear, which soothes your burning firecrotch with state-of-the-art technology from NASA!. Says the company, The Outlast® temperature regulating technology behind Jockey® staycool underwear helps your skin feel up to 3° cooler. And were sure it really works. After all, it was initially developed by NASA scientists to help balance temperature fluctuations in space. Space! (Your vagina is just like space.)



I mean, 3 degrees isn't a ton...but hey, it's something! Hopefully it comes in a wide range of taint sizes.


----------



## Kamily (Jul 19, 2011)

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> and our kiddie pools! lmao!




That was supposed to be our little secret.  You dont want me to post pics do you? Hmmmmmm.......


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 19, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> (Your vagina is just like space.)



What a line! No, it's actually a black hole!:doh:


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmmn. You know, my taint IS special enough to get magic underpants... this might be something to explore. I was also thinking about getting a Chillow (look it up) and just shoving it down my pants. Or maybe a Childo?

I'M NAUGHTY!

I'm leaving work soon, and will need to brave the heat. My taint is quivering in fear already.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 19, 2011)

You could always buy some of those emergency cold packs that are in first aid kits. Just break it and toss it in your pants before you leave your office and by the time you hit the street you'll have the power of an endothermic chemical reaction cooling your taint. Technology to the rescue!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jul 19, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Yeah. We've been in an excessive heat warning since Sunday night and we're going to be in it still until Thursday night. Tomorrow is supposed to be the worst of the days, they're calling for heat indexes of 110. When they called for heat indexes of 105, we reached 115-118. I _can't_ imagine tomorrow.
> 
> /Le Melts



Same here for us in AR. It's been absolutely miserable..it's so stifling out there. We've been in those heat indexes over 100 for most of the last week. And what makes it worse is when there is no air circulating. 

From our excessive heat warning:
* HEAT INDEX READINGS... 105 TO 109 DEGREES WEDNESDAY. 110 DEGREES OR GREATER POSSIBLE THURSDAY THROUGH SATURDAY.

I wish mother nature would get her magnifying glass off us already!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2011)

Smushygirl said:


> What a line! No, it's actually a black hole!:doh:




:bow:

:bow:

:bow:


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Jul 19, 2011)

Going through a heatwave in the 90's here in Pennsylvania...and the humidity doesn't make it any better. Luckily it rained earlier this evening, which helped cool things off, at least temporarily.


----------



## hrd (Jul 19, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Yeah. We've been in an excessive heat warning since Sunday night and we're going to be in it still until Thursday night. Tomorrow is supposed to be the worst of the days, they're calling for heat indexes of 110. When they called for heat indexes of 105, we reached 115-118. I _can't_ imagine tomorrow.
> 
> /Le Melts



The only good thing about tomorrow, if the stupid storm holds off, is the lake will be as warm as bathwater for my evening swim. =)


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Jul 19, 2011)

Guess I should clarify that I'm in Lancaster at the moment, so not too far off from the location of the original poster.


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2011)

My taint got caught out in the rain. 

In McArthur Park.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 20, 2011)

Jes said:


> My taint got caught out in the rain.
> 
> In McArthur Park.


I don't think that I can take it.

-Rusty
(Again. Oh no.)


----------



## penguin (Jul 20, 2011)

Jes said:


> Hmmn. You know, my taint IS special enough to get magic underpants... this might be something to explore. I was also thinking about getting a Chillow (look it up) and just shoving it down my pants. Or maybe a Childo?



You could stick an ice pack down there, or get one of those plastic bag ice cube "trays" instead. After I gave birth, I was told they'd be good to help ease the pain of stitches, so they'd probably work wonders cooling your taint too.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 20, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> For the average adult who eats a healthy diet and is well hydrated before being out in the sun, Gatorade probably isn't necessary, but it won't hurt either, especially if it means you'll drink more. Thirst is tied to dehydration; I learned in school that by the time you're thirsty, you're 5% down in fluids. But in general, ways to know you're not dehydrated are clear urine, normal heart rate, good skin turgor (you pinch some skin below your collarbone and it shouldn't "tent"). Older people and little kids and babies are at much greater risk of dehydration than a well nourished healthy adult.
> 
> Fatigue and hunger can also be cleverly disguised signs of dehydration. I try to remember that when I get those mid-afternoon blahs, and rather than go for a coffee (so tempting!) to get a big glass of water instead.



Dehydration can also put you in a bad mood, or make you irritable and predisposed to a poor mood. I'm always drinking Gatorade at work, though I usually pick the G2 variant.

And yes, it is brutally hot this week. I came home wondering whether I should go in the pool or down to the basement (which is the coolest place in the house in summer). I picked the pool. <5 minutes later my core temp was down to normal levels and my heat headache was gone. That was maybe 40 minutes ago. My hair's still damp = P

I was getting hot enough at work today that I soaked a bit of paper towel in cold water and held it to my forehead until it no longer felt cool. Actually did a great deal. Perhaps it would help those of you who need to be outside if you wore a bandana or something wrapped around a gel ice pack?


----------



## Jes (Jul 21, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Dehydration can also put you in a bad mood, or make you irritable and predisposed to a poor mood.



I MUST BE CONTINUALLY DEHYDRATED!

haha. 

I have a colleague for whom this must be true, b/c she was saying to me once, laughingly, that when she an an ex-bf used to be out and about and it was warm, or they were exerting themselves, there would often come a point where he'd gently say: honey, let's get you something to drink.... and she realized she was probably acting exactly the way you describe above.

Anyway, I looked, the other day, for some kind of private cool-pack that you wear around your neck that wouldn't be screamingly obvious. I don't really want to walk to work with a chilled bandana on along with office wear. I'm not a rottweiler. But I'm guessing anything meant as a personal cooling device would look obvious. But if it worked, and didn't drip AT ALL, it might still be worth it. I didn't really find anything (though I only searched for 3 min). I don't want a carryable fan, I don't want a hat, I just want something to cool my taint down.


----------



## Jes (Jul 21, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I came home wondering whether I should go in the pool or down to the basement (which is the coolest place in the house in summer). I picked the pool. <5 minutes later my core temp was down to normal levels and my heat headache was gone.



Also? Shut up.

 

(my taint and i love swimming)


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 21, 2011)

The weather app on my phone says it's 93, at 1:40 ET. The neighbor's pool has several BBWs in it at this moment: The neighbor, her younger sister, and two moms of teens that came to swim. There are also 7 teenaged girls, along with 1 teenaged boy, damn Spawn of mine. I have the ac on in my house, both upstairs and downstairs. In about an hour, I will be invaded, again, by the teens and moms, those NOT wanting to play video games. The neighbor's house is it this day. I'm the "study" - books, Nooks, and food...and plenty of spring water.

I know I'll have my sister-in-law here in another hour or so, when she's off work, staying at the house while her second floor apartment cools off. I have a feeling others will be here as well. I just hope they bring food!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 21, 2011)

96 degrees. I'm drinking so much cold water my stomach hurts.

Also I have no a/c except in the bedroom which is not where I want to spend my summer. Ceiling and floor fans just aren't cutting it this summer.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 21, 2011)

95 - heat index 103 - my taint and I would make an exception and don a bathing suit ( leaving traumatized people in my wake ) and would totally go swimming right now...


----------



## Jes (Jul 21, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> 96 degrees. I'm drinking so much cold water my stomach hurts.
> 
> Also I have no a/c except in the bedroom which is not where I want to spend my summer. Ceiling and floor fans just aren't cutting it this summer.



[do you work--hopefully in an office if you do? that's one saving grace of summer employment. Though, currently, our A/C is NOT cutting it, and my taint's motivation is drooping]


----------



## KuroBara (Jul 21, 2011)

biglynch said:


> uk = rain
> rain = sad
> sad = me



I'd do some really questionable things for rain right now!!! Memphis is hot and humid, but no rain. Temps routinely feel like the 100s. I have given up on getting any tomatoes except from the grocery stores. I'd cheer for rain, a powerful drenching rain. Everything looks hot, dirty, and generally miserable.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 21, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> 96 degrees. I'm drinking so much cold water my stomach hurts.
> 
> Also I have no a/c except in the bedroom which is not where I want to spend my summer. Ceiling and floor fans just aren't cutting it this summer.



Shouldn't drink too much plain water; fun things will happen with your brain if you do. You also don't really need to drink *cold* water; room temp or a little below works just as well, especially if it's easier for you to drink it. There are really three ways your body can get rid of heat: radiation from your skin (mostly happens at the forehead and scalp), sweat and evaporation of said sweat (efficacy breaks down in humid weather), or by urinating. So... plenty of fluids (juice and, yes, I'm going to plug Gatorade, are preferable to plain water) to support sweating and urinating a lot, and use of cold objects applied to the forehead. Note on the latter: do not place frozen substances directly on your skin for more than a few seconds. Refrigerated gel packs and cold metal make excellent choices, as do wash cloths and similar items moistened with cold water. And of course, remove the cold object if you start to get brain freeze.


----------



## Jes (Jul 21, 2011)

KuroBara said:


> Everything looks hot, dirty, and generally miserable.



Uhm, I'm standing _right here_ ok?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2011)

*mumbles something about being in the mid 80s, humidity at 26%; with temps in low 50s at night*


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 21, 2011)

Over 100 with 2 heat advisories for the day. Wasn't one enough? Heat index of 110, although I always ignore that. At a certain point freakin hot is just freakin hot. Thank goodness for a/c. As it is, I came home and started stripping immediately.

I'd do some really questionable things for rain right now a swimming pool !!!


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 22, 2011)

Midnight,86, neighbor is in her pool, and it's NOT helping. I was out there, TOO HOT!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 22, 2011)

I sweat more on the drive home today than over the course of 8 hours at work. Ugh. AC was just barely getting comfy when I got home. Dip in the pool again, then down to the nice cool basement.

Screw this weather. I want last summer back.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 22, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Shouldn't drink too much plain water; fun things will happen with your brain if you do. You also don't really need to drink *cold* water; room temp or a little below works just as well, especially if it's easier for you to drink it. There are really three ways your body can get rid of heat: radiation from your skin (mostly happens at the forehead and scalp), sweat and evaporation of said sweat (efficacy breaks down in humid weather), or by urinating. So... plenty of fluids (juice and, yes, I'm going to plug Gatorade, are preferable to plain water) to support sweating and urinating a lot, and use of cold objects applied to the forehead. Note on the latter: do not place frozen substances directly on your skin for more than a few seconds. Refrigerated gel packs and cold metal make excellent choices, as do wash cloths and similar items moistened with cold water. And of course, remove the cold object if you start to get brain freeze.



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jes (Jul 22, 2011)

i got in the shower this morning, and when the stream of water hit my taint, it sizzled as if on a hot skillet.

What about the taints? Will no one think of the taints?!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 22, 2011)

Wisconsin is out of the heat wave! Totally wish I could send relief to you guys too. This morning was a lovely 63F but it's slowly climbing. It's s'posed to get in the upper 80's today, drop to high 70's for two days, then start to climb again according to the local weatherman.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 22, 2011)

Jes said:


> i got in the shower this morning, and when the stream of water hit my taint, it sizzled as if on a hot skillet.
> 
> What about the taints? Will no one think of the taints?!


Tainted Love

You're welcome.

-Rusty
(Must be some kind of internet thing. Djudex posted this a few days ago on the BHM/FFA R.S.C. thread and I missed it.)


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 22, 2011)

104 with a heat index of 115.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 22, 2011)

101... highest heat index I heard today was 121 degrees. I fried an egg on my taint. 
Now I'm packing up my swimming pool and heading to Connie Lynn's house!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2011)

101. Wet washcloths stored in the freezer help a lot. Also, Gatorade tastes like piss. I'll take my chances with my prescription potassium and half water/half juice or decaf iced tea concoctions.


----------



## Jes (Jul 22, 2011)

My ofc was up to 81 degrees last I checked, my lipstick got melty, and then my taint caught on fire.


----------



## Captain Save (Jul 22, 2011)

I love the smell of burning taint in the morning; smells like...victory.


----------



## penguin (Jul 22, 2011)

One of you needs to do this and report back on how it went.


----------



## Isa (Jul 22, 2011)

penguin said:


> One of you needs to do this and report back on how it went.



Do not give me any ideas! (In Texas where it's hot as hell!)


----------



## Isa (Jul 22, 2011)

'nuff said.


----------



## Jes (Jul 22, 2011)

Penguin, if these ass cookies work out, I'm making you try the first one!


----------



## penguin (Jul 22, 2011)

Isa said:


> Do not give me any ideas! (In Texas where it's hot as hell!)



Too late! Do it!



Jes said:


> Penguin, if these ass cookies work out, I'm making you try the first one!



Wait, are you cooking them in your ass? I thought it was your taint that was hot?


----------



## Captain Save (Jul 22, 2011)

Please, oh PLEASE, let them NOT be chocolate chip...


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 22, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Gatorade tastes like piss.



Gatorade tastes like piss until you've earned it and then its great. It will tell you when you've done enough by releasing its thirst quenching goodness upon you in a flood of ice cold refreshment.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 22, 2011)

Captain Save said:


> I love the smell of burning taint in the morning; smells like...victory.



For some reason Dims will not let me rep you for this wonderful Apocalypse Now reference.

Someone else please cover me.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 23, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> 101... highest heat index I heard today was 121 degrees. I fried an egg on my taint.
> Now I'm packing up my swimming pool and heading to Connie Lynn's house!!!



Why aren't you here yet????????


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 23, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> For some reason Dims will not let me rep you for this wonderful Apocalypse Now reference.
> 
> Someone else please cover me.



Got him!

And I am so bleeping hot...can I please, please come take a cold soak in someone's bathtub...pleassseee?


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry for the troubles y'alls taints are going through this year,but I was born and raised in SE Texas.My taint has been on fire since 1974.Mine is the eternal taint


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 23, 2011)

It's getting hotter here now and the heat just makes me super sleepy. I also stay in the air conditioned goodness and try not to leave the house. I would go swimming but Max cant and that's kinda mean to swim when he cant.


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2011)

My taint is experiencing a brief respite, thank god. But last night, I was so unbelievably sick (something I ate?) that it suddenly didn't matter anymore.


----------



## Jes (Jul 29, 2011)

4-alarm fire IN MA' TAINT!


----------



## idontspeakespn (Jul 29, 2011)

I wish Mother Nature would swing a real summer this side of the Atlantic. These British, they are outside fanning themselves, calling it 'a real scorcher' and I'm still in my old college hoodie at night and wearing snugly socks....in JULY. I had to pull out my winter snugly socks IN JULY.

What would happen to the Royal blood line, I wonder, if Charles decided to take everyone on a family holiday to Florida or Arizona right now? 

*shakes head* How CAN they think its so hot when they frequently vacation in places like Barcelona or Marrakesh? :doh:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 29, 2011)

It is soooo hot and I am so miserable that I would cry, but, I'm too dehydrated to cry...


----------



## Jes (Aug 2, 2011)

True--hold onto that moisture as long as you can!

Last night, the Governor gave my taint a last-minute break, but I don't know how long it will last.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Aug 2, 2011)

It's 107 with the heat index right now....bah!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Aug 3, 2011)

Omg..we're already at 115


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Omg..we're already at 115



You need to cover your taint in flame-retardant foam.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 3, 2011)

Feels Like:
94 °F
Barometer:
29.86 in and steady
Humidity:
24 %
Visibility:
10 mi
Dewpoint:
54 °F
Wind:
CALM
UV Index:
6
UV Description:
High

At least the AC is set at 88 so it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Lamia (Aug 3, 2011)

I normally don't read entire threads but this is so filled with win. I just kept reading to find out Jes's taint status. 

It was 105 when I got in my van yesterday. I reached up into the overheard compartment to get my badge and the metal burned my finger....I am thinking of trying the baked cookie thing.


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2011)

Lamia said:


> ....I am thinking of trying the baked cookie thing.



If you don't cook them on your taint, it's not worth the bother.

The gov's reprieve for my taint is holding, but we'll see how long. We're supposed to get rain. Ugh, hot rain. NOTHIN' WORSE THAN A WET TAINT.


----------



## Lamia (Aug 3, 2011)

Jes said:


> If you don't cook them on your taint, it's not worth the bother.
> 
> The gov's reprieve for my taint is holding, but we'll see how long. We're supposed to get rain. Ugh, hot rain. NOTHIN' WORSE THAN A WET TAINT.



I dont have adequate wattage on my taint to bake cookies.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Aug 3, 2011)

102° F 
Feels like: 117° F 
UV Index: Very High 
Wind: WSW at 11 h 
Humidity: 44% 
Pressure: 29.79 in 
Dew Point: 76° F 
Visibility: 10.0 mi

We're supposed to reach 120 index today, they said. ><


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Aug 3, 2011)

I was going to edit my post with the current, but didnt see the option??

104° F 
Feels like: 121° F UV 

Updated: Aug 3, 2011 3:05 PM

We've officially reset our highest temp on this day since 1934.

Edit: that's weird..I see it for this post now, but not for the one above me?


----------



## Mozz (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank God it finally cool down here in Chicago.... its been the 90's for the pass 2 weeks now were in the lower 80 and next week its like were going to be the mid 70's so im glad about that


----------



## penguin (Aug 3, 2011)

Jes said:


> If you don't cook them on your taint, it's not worth the bother.



Is that you volunteering?


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2011)

penguin said:


> Is that you volunteering?



Nope.

But i'll eat them!!!


MMmmmm. Taint cookies!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 4, 2011)

Jes said:


> Nope.
> 
> But i'll eat them!!!
> 
> ...


Now THERE'S a bold new market!


----------



## Jes (Aug 4, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Now THERE'S a bold new market!



Taint misbehavin'!


----------

